# Question about the EVO



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

For those that have more knowledge about this frameset. Are all of the EVO framesets fully compatible with Di2 or only a specific one for it. I couldn't really tell from the picture on their website. Thanks


----------



## alex_k (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm waiting for a warranty replacement for my broken supersix di2 frame and it will be a evo frame. From what I saw at my LBS, di2 and regular frames are not interchangeable.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes, Alex_k is correct. there are 2 versions of the Evo. one Di2 and the other one mechanical. so, if you are going with Di2, you would need to order the Di2 specific frame.

hope that helps.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

veloci1 said:


> Yes, Alex_k is correct. there are 2 versions of the Evo. one Di2 and the other one mechanical. so, if you are going with Di2, you would need to order the Di2 specific frame.
> 
> hope that helps.


Thanks for the clarification. I asked bc I found a posting for a 2013 frameset but I didn't know Di2 would be a problem. How much should one expect to pay for 2013 (new) frameset. It's the EVO Hi-MOD dura ace mechanical version.


----------



## abrasive (Jan 18, 2012)

My understanding is that you can run Di2 on any Evo frame, but you'll have external wire routing. Only the Di2 frame lets you run the wires internally. Other than wiring, there is no inherent "incompatibility" with Di2.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Is $2k a good price for a 2013 Supersix EVO Hi-mod frameset? It's new but buying it as a second hand so I'm assuming that warranty is out of the window.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

uncrx2003 said:


> Is $2k a good price for a 2013 Supersix EVO Hi-mod frameset? It's new but buying it as a second hand so I'm assuming that warranty is out of the window.


According to my sources, $3500 is retail on an Evo Hi-Mod frame, so probably a good deal.


----------



## geraintevans (Apr 11, 2012)

abrasive said:


> My understanding is that you can run Di2 on any Evo frame, but you'll have external wire routing. Only the Di2 frame lets you run the wires internally. Other than wiring, there is no inherent "incompatibility" with Di2.


QFT

I have a 2012 Evo that originally came with SRAM Red, I sold all the SRAM parts off and fitted Ultegra Di2. The cables are routed externally but it's an unobtrusive installation, the black external cable stickers blend well with the frame. 

It was a difficult decision to pick between that and the non-Evo Supersix Di2, which was available for similar money at the time, but I'm glad I went for the Evo as I'm very pleased with the result.


----------



## alex_k (Mar 28, 2011)

would you mind to share pictures of your installation?


----------



## geraintevans (Apr 11, 2012)

Very happy to share pics, but I don't actually have any at the moment. I'll try to get around to taking some and post them up for you.


----------



## geraintevans (Apr 11, 2012)

Finally got around to getting you some pics, sorry for the delay and hope they help.


----------



## alex_k (Mar 28, 2011)

thanks for sharing the pictures. that looks good.


----------



## geraintevans (Apr 11, 2012)

You're welcome and thanks


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

FWIW, for a couple hundred bucks Calfee can retro fit your frame for internal wiring.


----------



## alex_k (Mar 28, 2011)

are you sure? 

Di2 Internal Battery and Retrofit | Calfee Design says

"The retrofit package is priced to start at $700." 

However another page says from $500 http://www.calfeedesign.com/wp-cont...alfee-Internal-Battery-and-Wiring-System1.pdf

and don't forget about shipment cost.


----------

